# Hur får man Ä Å Ö att funka i Gaim CVS???

## Bosnian[X]

Hur får man de svenska tecken attt fungera i GAIM CVS .....de syns när man skriver meddelande men när man klikar på sänd så syns det inte... Samma gäller i XCHAT 1.9

Någon med tips???

----------

## anxious

Har precis samma problem. vet dock inte lösningen på det. Vad jag har fått höra ska man ändra i 'locale' men vet inte hur här i gentoo. i debian fans en config fil under /etc som hette 'locale.gen' men här vet jag inte var om den nu finns.

----------

## Beddan

Lägg till den här raden i din ~/.bash_profile

export LANG=sv_SE

så ska det lösa sig.

----------

## Bosnian[X]

 *Quote:*   

> Lägg till den här raden i din ~/.bash_profile
> 
> export LANG=sv_SE
> 
> så ska det lösa sig.

 

Samma sak igen. Hade ingen ~/.bash_profile filen så jag skapade en. KAnske därför det inte funkade...[/b]

----------

## anxious

Jag har lagt till 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Citat:
> 
> Lägg till den här raden i din ~/.bash_profile
> ...

 

men det hjälpte inte. Jag hade inte heller .bash_profile så jag skapade den. men det hjälpte inte.

----------

## anxious

jag har löst problemet.

du ska inte lägga i 

```

export LANG="sv_SE"
```

i ~/.bash_profile utan i /etc/profile

det var så jag löste problemet... ocg det tack vare att jag läste lite genom den tyske dokumentation på www.gentoo.org

----------

## Bosnian[X]

Ja, men då får jag Gnome på svenska och det vill jag inte ha. Fan, ska det vara så svårt att fixa det...väl, man får leta vidare.

tack iallfall

----------

## Youda

I /etc/profile

```
export LC_CTYPE=sv_SE
```

I /etc/rc.conf

```
export Lang="en_US"
```

Då ser du ÅÄÖ och har Engelska som språk i program!! Bra va?!

----------

## Bosnian[X]

jag installearde GAIM från CVS och då funkade  ÅÄÖ utan problem. Behövde inte göra "ecport" o dylikt men tack för all hjälp.

----------

